# Jingle Bells performed a whole new way...



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is the new, (and controversial already) ad just aired on national TV for Christmas , put out by K-mart, and Sears. I am sure this will become one of the classic ads, watch it and see what you think...

http://youtu.be/Fson0WU55Jo


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 19, 2013)

Jingle Balls
Jingle Balls

I wasn't offended, that's hard to do, but I thought it was pretty sophomoric.

But then again I loved last year's "Ship my pants" ads. So go figure.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

Ballsy.  I love a good sense of humor!


----------



## TICA (Nov 19, 2013)

hahahaha.   Nothing wrong with that ad, I loved it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2013)

Sleigh balls ring, are ya listenin'....ha, ha! :christmas1:


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 19, 2013)

Is this ad "Jingle Bells" or " Dangle Bells"?


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 20, 2013)

I wonder how long it will last before they pull it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 20, 2013)

_Different_


----------



## Michael. (Nov 20, 2013)

A good one

Looks like it is almost time to bring out the Xmas jokes


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2013)

_That's_ what all the hub-bub has been about?

As a last-gasp effort for a dying store / brand you'd think they could have come up with something a _bit_ more powerful. 

I agree with OH - sophomoric.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 20, 2013)

The problem is keeping things tuned.  Very touchy . . .


----------

